# lochia



## drsunitha (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi friends,

we have consultations for vaginal bleeding after delivery ie lochia.my encoder directs me to postpartum hemorrhage when  searching for lochia.but this is not hemorrhage just vaginal bleed.help me with the icd code for lochia.this is not routine postpartum visit -v24.2,they are separate encounters.

thanks,
sunitha.v


----------

